# Some Chagrin River Luck



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

Been having some luck on the Chagrin but nothing really sizable. Anyone catching some bigger smallies? Lost what I think was a real nice rock bass, took a dive against a rock and knocked himself off. Regardless, it's been beautiful lately, so can't complain. Most bites have been on dragonfly patterns and small poppers.

Wish I got a picture but I also saw a mother and her fawn crossing the river maybe 20 feet in front of me with a beautiful sunrise as a backdrop. The things that people miss out on, when they don't fish...

Some pics on Instagram:
https://instagram.com/p/5z7S72N7WF/?taken-by=chesterfish_outfitters
https://instagram.com/p/5ztgRBN7a0/?taken-by=chesterfish_outfitters
https://instagram.com/p/5sUvAKN7cl/?taken-by=chesterfish_outfitters
https://instagram.com/p/54gw33t7St/?taken-by=chesterfish_outfitters


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

justinharrell said:


> Been having some luck on the Chagrin but nothing really sizable. Anyone catching some bigger smallies? Lost what I think was a real nice rock bass, took a dive against a rock and knocked himself off. Regardless, it's been beautiful lately, so can't complain. Most bites have been on dragonfly patterns and small poppers.
> 
> Wish I got a picture but I also saw a mother and her fawn crossing the river maybe 20 feet in front of me with a beautiful sunrise as a backdrop. The things that people miss out on, when they don't fish...
> 
> ...


Nice pics. I've had some success on the Chagrin as well. Pulled in a 13", 10", and 9" smallmouth last week. Not monsters but nice size for residents. Wooly buggers and small poppers.


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

Very nice, hopefully we'll run into some bigger guys soon. But the smaller ones are just as fun anyhow.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

justinharrell said:


> Very nice, hopefully we'll run into some bigger guys soon. But the smaller ones are just as fun anyhow.


justinharrell, when you use a popper do you cast upstream or downstream? Downstream cast seems to make a better pop.


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

Went again this evening and caught a couple nice smallies, biggest one was around 12-13". Caught both on a hopper casting as close to the opposite bank as possible. Video of release: https://instagram.com/p/5_AKkbt7fj/?taken-by=chesterfish_outfitters Of course the bigger one, I forgot to hit record on the GoPro...

As for popper technique, it depends on where I'm fishing. Downstream gives a bigger pop because you've got it working against the water flow. If I'm working a bank like I was today I like casting across maybe even upstream a little and letting it run along the bank while I give it some short bursts. Your right though if I want some nice big pops bringing it back against the current works great, especially if you could run it over some big rocks.


----------

